# Is it okay for her to sleep with me?



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I got my 6 year old rescue chi about a month and a half ago and after a very rough start we are doing great! Tessa bit and snapped for the first week or two, but thanks to everyone on here we made it through and have bonded very well  She follows me everywhere and wants cuddles and is just as sweet as can be! Well, she is with me and my husband, she still bites others, but one step at a time! I am totally in love! She use to sleep in the crate when she first came home with no problems, but the last view night has been crying and wanting to sleep with my husband and me. I have absolutley no problem with this and neither does my husband. Tessa cuddles up to my butt and sleeps very well. My question is...is there any reason she should be in her crate or is it okay for her to sleep with me? I have read that it is dangerous for her to sleep with me. She is only 4 pounds.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

A lot of owners have their chis sleep with them. A long time ago I used to let all of our dogs sleep with us. But not any more! 

Angel is about 9lbs and he sleeps in a carrier in our bedroom. I am afraid that if he is on the bed or furniture he will get hurt jumping down! Just one less thing for me to worry about and one less vet bill! I know they can still jump off a lap and get hurt. But some beds are pretty high. And of course you can always get steps for them to make it easier to get up and down. But me personally, would be afraid of such a small one getting hurt! 

Ultimately, you should do whatever you are comfortable with!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My pups were sleeping in their beds next to mine since day 1. Some months? ago (not sure how long exactly) out of the blue my husband asked if the chis could sleep with us, it really shocked me coming from him, I accepted it and I could tell you, I LOVE IT!
We do have steps they could go drink water, potty and even sleep in their own beds, which they never do anyway.
I think this is really a personal decision. I was afraid of hurting them and that's why I never thought about it before, but I could honestly tell you, sleeping with the chis feels really good, I love how they snuggle with us.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I would love to sleep with my 2 but I'm a bit if an insomniac, birds sing....I wake up, heating comes on....I wake up, husband breathes....I wake up. You get the gist. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My 2 sleep with me, they are 4 lbs and 8.5 lbs. They slept in crates til they got spayed, and during their recover I let them sleep with me so they wouldn't mess with their incisions, and they just never went back. We love it!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

All our 7 out of 8 little dogs sleep on a king size bed with my son. No problems as the 7 are between 2.2lbs to 4.8 lbs. The tiny weeny one who is almost 7 months but weights only 1.2lbs sleeps in her four poster bed next to my son's bed. We didn't want any accident even the bed is huge and my son is not big (he is only 15 years old). The dogs move around my son and rarely being squashed.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Our Chi mix, Simcha, regularly sleeps with us. I must point out that he weighs 14 lbs, and can easily jump off the bed onto our carpeted bedroom floor. We need to lift him up to put him on the bed. Because of his size, we are not worried about physical harm to him. We have also been very fortunate to have no problems with body odors, insect pests, flatulence and 'skid marks.'

One advantage of this arrangement is that his overnight sleep hours are well synchronized with ours. Another is that Ruth finds it very emotionally satisfying; he usually cuddles on top of her although occasionally he will creep over to my side of the bed.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We tried letting Jaxx sleep with us when he was younger. Honestly though Jaxx and hubby are both bed hogs! They both think my side of the bed is the best place to sleep. I couldn't kick hubby out of bed so Jaxx got the boot. 
I do let Jaxx sleep with me when hubby goes to work early.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

My Chi insists on cuddling into me in bed, I love it.. although Shadow is a cranky sleepier and i move a lot in bed and she gets angry hehe but she does insist on cuddling into me every night, she can sleep if she is not in the bed


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby sleeps with me. He is just under 5.5 lbs. He is a bit of a bed hog though 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

so is shadow for a dog so small she takes up the whole be haha


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby sleeps with me. He is just under 5.5 lbs. He is a bit of a bed hog though
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Before getting Jaxx I would have never thought such a small dog could be a bed hog but he has made me a believer. I can sleep right on the edge and he insists on being right on top of me. If I put him on a side of the bed he doesn't like he will even run to the other side and then get right on top of me so I cannot move.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Before getting Jaxx I would have never thought such a small dog could be a bed hog but he has made me a believer. I can sleep right on the edge and he insists on being right on top of me. If I put him on a side of the bed he doesn't like he will even run to the other side and then get right on top of me so I cannot move.


Haha that's really cute, although I can sympathize. 

Luckily, Toby does not want to cuddle at night. He absolutely cannot be touching me. However, he spreads himself out over more than half the bed and kicks me anytime I try to spread out to get some room. He's 100% cuddly the rest of the time, but NEVER at night. Weirdo. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Haha that's really cute, although I can sympathize.
> 
> Luckily, Toby does not want to cuddle at night. He absolutely cannot be touching me. However, he spreads himself out over more than half the bed and kicks me anytime I try to spread out to get some room. He's 100% cuddly the rest of the time, but NEVER at night. Weirdo.
> 
> ...


Jaxx thinks he has to be touching me if we are in bed. I have learned that it is easier to move him if I make him sleep on top of the sheet under the covers. This makes me feel better on the rare occasions that Jaxx and hubby are in the bed together. It makes it harder for hubby to roll onto Jaxx too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Junior sleeps with us he has a stool that he uses to get on and off. He is only 4lb but hey life's too short so I get as many cuddles as I can Plus it saves having a head ache lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx thinks he has to be touching me if we are in bed. I have learned that it is easier to move him if I make him sleep on top of the sheet under the covers. This makes me feel better on the rare occasions that Jaxx and hubby are in the bed together. It makes it harder for hubby to roll onto Jaxx too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


.............

Simcha has to make physical contact with Ruth while sleeping on the bed. Since she tends to be up a few times during the night, it is necessary for her to move him around from time to time so she can get back into bed. He then returns to the position he wants and goes right back to sleep.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I say do what works best for your family, my 9 month old chi has been in the bed with me since 9 weeks and has never had a problem or potty accident. Some choose not to. Everyone has to do what's best for them, my chi is happy, socialized and healthy ;-)
View attachment 21794



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I provided 5lb Whinnie with a place to jump up/down with help for safety,and she uses her Wee Wee pad at night if she has to go and then gets right back under the covers ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

I sleep with my lil girl every night but iv got to try and keep her from getting under the blankets as when she's been under there for a while she will vomite and breath funny! And it freaks me out, but it's hard cuz she always is trying to get under. I will not be letting her sleep in the bed when I move in with my bf as its just to risky having 2 people in the bed moving around as she is so lil she weighs 1.5kg..... I trust myself as my body stays aware she's next to me all night. But I have no idea if my bf would feel her if he's in a deep sleep, and I couldn't forgive myself if she got suffocated. So I'd be getting her a crate, she will hate not sleeping with me but I'd prefer her safety!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fortheloveofthechi (Jan 4, 2013)

My four sleep with me every night they range from two and a half to three and a half pounds they do awesome next to my bed they have a bassinet type thing so if one of them has to go they paw me in the face lol to wake me up and I put them in it to go on the pads in it the they whine when they are done to get back up. Works great for us ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Javier sleeps in his crate in one of his comfy snuggle beds. He's not completely house trained yet so I do NOT want to wake in middle of the night to a wet or stinky spot on my bed. We also have 2 cats & I do not even allow them in our room so...Plus, I would be afraid my hubby's snoring would keep Javier up all night. As it is, I use earplugs to sleep so I can only imagine how miserable I would be with Javier barking at the noises the hubby makes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico is been sleeping with me since I got him. Thank god he didn't poo or pee in my bed. lol and as *Kristal+Lolly * I too trust my self that my body is aware when chico sleeps with me not to hurt him when im asleep. Not at first but you get used to it fast. 
But now about 2 years ago i trained him to sleep in his own bed. and the only reason is because i wanted my sheets to smell nice and fresh. With chico it didn't because he sleeps under the covers and so it always felt like i needed to change my bed sheet more than ones a week.  But from time to time or when its the end of the week i let him sleep with me.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Tessa has been sleeping with me for 3 nights now. She is sleeping in much later, which is nice and I am loving the cuddles! She fell out of bed once and that worries me so I have place a folded up quilt next to the bed in case it happens again and I am trying to get her to sleep in the middle of our King size bed instead of on the oustide. I feel like a new mom all over again the way I worry and fuss about her! You guys warned me that she would steal my heart...how right you were!


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

We are co-sleepers here. Eventually my 4 year old joins the party and everyone wants to be touching mom. Yeah, I wake up a ton. I'm a side sleeper with knees bent and moose crawls in the crook of my knee all under the covers and my daughter is all over me. Luckily we have a king size and luckier still my son likes his own bed! Oh, plus the cat in her heated bed at the foot of my bed.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My dogs sleep with us and the cat sleeps with my kids  Despite having a California King bed it feels like we still run out of room sometimes.. ha ha


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Arnie has slept with us since day 1. He either likes to snuggle down with me under the covers or lie like a person tucked in between us with his head on the pillow! It's very funny to wake up and see him lying like a person!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Faye sleeps with me in my bed every night. Lacey, Osha, and Morrison (my lab mix) also used to share my bed. But lately they have taken to sleeping on the couches in the living room, with my Pom "Honey. Faye did not start sleeping in my bed until she was about a year old. When she came to me at 6 months she was already crate trained ,and when I tried to let her sleep in my bed she would not settle,and she would not stay on the bed, she thought it was PARTY TIME!!! But eventually she matured and learned the rules. She has done well since, she stays in the bed all night. None of my dogs have ever had behavior problems because they slept in the bed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't see why not! I let my little guy sleep with me. I wouldn't have it any other way lol he is about 7lbs.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita wasn't suppose to, but ended up in bed with us about the 3rd night we had her. Like the other, she has to be touching, and she is a bed hog! If she has to go potty, she will lay her paw very gently on my cheek. If that doesn't work, then she gets on her hind legs and starts dancing. The shaking of the bed will get me up to take her out.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Lupita's mom said:


> Lupita wasn't suppose to, but ended up in bed with us about the 3rd night we had her. Like the other, she has to be touching, and she is a bed hog! If she has to go potty, she will lay her paw very gently on my cheek. If that doesn't work, then she gets on her hind legs and starts dancing. The shaking of the bed will get me up to take her out.


..

Simcha sleeps through the night. He usually curls up with Ruth, and may awaken a couple of times during the night (especially if she gets up to visit the rest room at 2 a.m.), but he goes right back to sleep. It works out well, because his overnight sleep period is well synchronized with ours. Our concern is with fleas, ticks and 'skid marks' from his posterior, but none of those has arisen during these last three months or so he has been sleeping in our bed.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Tessa has been sleeping with us for about a week now. She is cuddling with us and it great!  She is also sleeping in later in the morning as well and that is nice!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Tessa'smom said:


> Tessa has been sleeping with us for about a week now. She is cuddling with us and it great!  She is also sleeping in later in the morning as well and that is nice!


Ohh isnt it great when they get to the stage! Basil jumped from a 6.30am wake up to a 9.30am wake up if we let him sleep that long. Its bliss!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

3 of mine sleep with me, one sleeps in her playpen. None of them can get on the bed, or off the bed. The 3 that sleep with me are tiny and I've never squished them. They will move about as you do. I wouldn't do it with a young pup. They aren't mature enough to know not to try to jump off the bed. I enjoy my lil snuggle bunnies. I don't sleep well without them anymore. :lol: One sleeps in the bend of my knees, one at my chest, and one at my stomach. We stay that way most of the night. If I flip to the other side, they all flip with me. Right back in their spots. :lol:


----------



## Chicocarline (May 9, 2013)

Don't start this habit. Thy need to learn to sleep on their own (like babies/kids)
Plus, imagine if u rolled over in a deep sleep??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Both my girls sleep with me. Boo is just under 3 lbs and Bell is 5.5 lbs. We have pet stars so they can safely get on and off the bed themselves. I keep a puppy pad on the floor of the bedroom over night. If they have to go potty they use the stairs, go potty and then return to bed. Before we had the stairs we had a couple accidents because they couldn't get down on their own. Bell usually sleeps cuddled behind my knees, but if she gets cold she will come under the covers. Boo always sleeps curled up on my pillow or by my neck.


----------



## Wellmiss&Mimi (May 30, 2013)

Mimi sleeps with me depending on room temp either under or on top of my covers in my armpit(ewe) I am a side sleeper snuggled into a pillow. If she needs to potty she sit on me and stares , then touches my face if that doesn't work she barks. We are both snuggle bunnies. 

There is not a wrong answer is just what you are comfy with. Mimi didn't start sleeping with me til this last winter when it go really cold, then she goes for the feet lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I loveeee sleeping with my babies. I think it's when we bond the most while cuddled up. My husband doesn't like them on the bed though so I usually hop them on once he leaves to work lol the only advice I would give you is once you decided to sleep with her every night make sure it's forever. My oldest chihuahua Took forever to understand that she couldn't go to bed with me every night once I got married. She suffered a lot getting use to the bed, broke my heart. But besides that I don't see why not. My husband says its not "right" to sleep with dogs, ill be kicking him off soon lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We let Coco sleep in bed with us nearly from the start and loved it! I loved sleeping cuddled up with her.  We were worried about hurting her at start too so we initially trained her to sleep in her own bed next to ours... but it didn't take long for her to realise that our bed is a lot comfier so she slowly started joining us quietly once we had fallen asleep.  We have a low bed so I wasn't worried about her jumping on and off. As for squishing or kicking her, I think she learned which spots were the safest and if I moved too much, she got annoyed and went to the bottom edge of the bed so she was fine. lol 



intent2smile said:


> Before getting Jaxx I would have never thought such a small dog could be a bed hog but he has made me a believer. I can sleep right on the edge and he insists on being right on top of me. If I put him on a side of the bed he doesn't like he will even run to the other side and then get right on top of me so I cannot move.


Coco was the same! She HAD to be on top of one of us... or both at the same time. We spent the night sharing her. I'd wake up with my legs numb from not being able to move so I put her on my partner, come on go sleep with daddy now... She eventually learned the pattern and spent the night switching between me and him. lol If me and my partner were both sleeping right on the edge of our side of the bed, she stretched in between us so her front legs touched one and the back legs touched the other. lol They're such funny little dogs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am such a light sleeper that the only time I have a chi in bed; its in the carrier or crate. When they first come home as babies, and when they are spayed or have surgery, then I put them in their carriers. They LOVE their carriers which are actually ferret carriers.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

George is a bed sleeper too. The last couple of nights he's been in a carrier in my room next to the bed. That's only b/c of morning accidents. He will hold it all night and sleep through the night with me, but come morning, I've got to go too! One of us will inevitably have an accident. Since I don't pee in the yard, he has to stay in there until I go. 
I think tonight I'll let him back in the bed and just put him in the carrier when I wake up to go. If I leave him, he'll jump down to follow me and go on the carpet.
I love sleeping with George! He likes it when I make a tunnel out of a couple of pillows; he crawls in, turns around and goes right to sleep. He sleeps next to my legs most of the night, sometimes venturing off for some space.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Tessa has been sleeping curled up at my knees an I love it! If I roll over, she curls up at my tummy. When she wants to go out in the morning she "boops" me on the nose with her paw. I wake up smiling now because I find it funny when she does that! I am glad I decided to cave in to her demands


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Aw that is lovely


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Tessa'smom said:


> Tessa has been sleeping curled up at my knees an I love it! If I roll over, she curls up at my tummy. When she wants to go out in the morning she "boops" me on the nose with her paw. I wake up smiling now because I find it funny when she does that! I am glad I decided to cave in to her demands


..

You're not really caving in. You are doing it because you find that it is a great form of stress relief [for the human]. This warm, cuddly, living and breathing furball loves to fall asleep making physical contact with you, and it feels so good and soothing. I bet it even lowers blood pressure.


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

I love sleeping with my little Chi, he's only 4lbs and snuggles .When I turn he turns. It's the best.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It's fun to cuddle with your peanut isn't it? Venus and Ocean both sleep with me, and it's so comforting having them so close at night


----------



## Daisysmom07 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with it. My daisy does have a bed about 5-6 feet from our bed she tends to get my attention after she decides to sleep with us instead but I have her bed so if she needs her little space so she has a choice and I don't mind either! :thumbup:


----------

